# Most dangerous Malawi predator



## blackice87 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys, just curious as to what your opinions are of the
most predatorial fish residing in Lake Malawi. I only know of
Fryeri and Eye-Biter that are predators anf they only go after 
fry?


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

when I read your title I thought I'd be clever and state that the most dangerous Malawi predator would be humans, but you specify fish in your post. :lol: 8)

what about chapsochromis caeruleus (malawi trout)?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Bagrus meridionalis is a catfish that grows to 60", pretty predatory fish.

Of the cichlids, I would suggest that one of the larger Rhamprochromis is likely the most predatory, some of which grow to 50cm.

Serranochromis robustus robustus is a non-endemic predatory Haplochromine that grows to 60cm.


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

wow


----------



## blackice87 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nina_b said:


> when I read your title I thought I'd be clever and state that the most dangerous Malawi predator would be humans, but you specify fish in your post. :lol: 8)
> 
> what about chapsochromis caeruleus (malawi trout)?


lol, very true.



Nina_b said:


> Bagrus meridionalis is a catfish that grows to 60", pretty predatory fish.
> 
> Of the cichlids, I would suggest that one of the larger Rhamprochromis is likely the most predatory, some of which grow to 50cm.
> 
> Serranochromis robustus robustus is a non-endemic predatory Haplochromine that grows to 60cm.


Some very nice looking fish, it's interesting to see how most of the
predators body shapes have evolved similarly.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

Boulengerochromis microlepis

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1946

http://www.livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=487


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

fox said:


> Boulengerochromis microlepis
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1946
> 
> http://www.livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=487


From what i saw on National Geographic or Planet Earth those Emperor cichlids have what looks like many thousand fry per spawn. They were big enough to drag large turtles away. Good looking fish.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

fox said:


> Boulengerochromis microlepis
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1946
> 
> http://www.livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=487


The thread question was about Lake Malawi. This fish is not from Lake Malawi.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

I read predator cichlid from malawi and just thought Rift Lakes. :roll: The OP did ask specific about lake and I missread that. :wink:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Buccochromis are pretty impressive. Bet fish try to stay out of their way.









Probably not as dangerous but still impresses every one who sees him is a Champsochromis caerulus









If you wanna go off topic slightly again check out these Tanganyikan mini Barracuda imitations, a fish some would dream of keeping one day if they could
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1944


----------



## gmoney88 (Oct 25, 2005)

Distant Cousins??

Serranochromis robustus









Largemouth Bass


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Different path, same result! Peacock bass are cichlids (and delicious)


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

+1 for larger Rhampsos and Buccos in terms of cichlids that fit in home aquariums.

IME, Champsos, while big (with a big mouth) and capable of taking down 3" mbuna, are puppy dogs and pretty much mind their business. My Chamso male is the largest in the tank and I've never had problems with him. His fins are totally clean too.

The meanest large predators that I have kept are definitely Tyrannochromis (nigreventor) or Aristochromis. Even without being the largest fish in the tank, both can be nasty aggressive.


----------

